# Anyone annoyed about new study: Pill and progesterone



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Did you read the recent article, or see a brief clip on the news, about the 20-year study of women and the Pill? If so, were you a little bit annoyed, as I was?Basically, the BIG news is that progesterone appears to greatly lower women's chances (in general) of getting ovarian cancer, according to study results. Duh. The woman newscaster, whom I thought would have known better, announced the story by saying, "There's startling news about how the Pill can...." Startling? I thought we'd (well, definitely not me, but researchers) had known about progesterone and pelvic cancers for something like 20 years - or at least quite a while? (Or, straighten me out: Have we only "officially" known about progesterone and uterine cancer?) Also, the information was slanted towards the Pill, especially those containing high amounts of progestin - instead of just plain ol' progesterone (which is really responsible), Pill or no Pill. Some official was quoted in the newspaper touting the benefits of the Pill. I'd guess the quote came straight from a press release issued by a Pill manufacturer.Well, anyway, I'm glad the study was done and the results in. But no great, startling news to me. Now let's please have some updated news about the Pill (or estrogen vs. progesterone) and breast cancer. (Oooh, and I pity the poor women in the study who took only estrogen.) Off my soapbox now!







P.S. I wish progesterone didn't have so many side-effects for me - 'cause I like its apparent protective benefits and some of its other benefits too, such as reducing my pelvic pain and helping me sleep better.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I can't take it either Jan,i get really sick,and i know it could probably help me too.







Krissy


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi ladies. I'm just curious, what are some of the side effects associated with progesterone use? I am using it in suppository form as part of my infertility treatment (to help with implantation of embryo and to prevent miscarriage if conception occurs). Last month my progesterone level was sky high because of these, which I was told was a good thing in regards to getting pregnant. I don't have any side effects from it that that I know of. It's the other fertility medications that I'm taking that cause the problems, like moodiness and headaches. Are you able to use progesterone in the cream form without the side effects? Would that have the same protective effects?


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

The cream wasn't strong enough for me to get any benefit from it.But when i was on the mini pill,forget it! i was so sick to my stomach,dizzy,felt like killing someone,it was horrible for me.I was told woman with IBS don't make good users of mini pills,but this was after the fact.Hope this helps some


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

There are supposed to be various side-effects of progestin for some women, such as bloating, etc. According to Dr. Lee, the author of some books who also is a proponent of progesterone use, there are absolutely no side-effects of natural pro. cream. I've been using the cream for several months, and I like its benefits. But there *are* side-effects for me - though I imagine that's rather rare. Apparently, some women are sensitive to pro. in any form, esp. if they've been low in it for quite some time, as I believe I have. I believe my reaction to the cream may have been responsible for my nausea attacks, some gassiness, and even possibly my recent acid reflux (possibly acting as an antispasmodic and relaxing my sphincter valve is my guess). My gyno. said to me independently that pro. can cause gassiness, and I believe she was right.However, I am still planning on taking it, even if I can't take too much of it.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Well maybe the progesterone is the cause of my extreme gassiness the last couple of days. I've always been gassy, long before I started using the progesterone suppositories, so I didn't made the connection before. But I had been doing okay for a few days before I went back to using the supps.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am using Prometrium (only natural progesterone in a pill form). I've taken it off and on for 1 1/2 years and only a couple of weeks ago my Dr. added Estratest (estrogen and testoerone). I never had side effects from Prometrium alone. It only made me feel better, slept better, felt calmer, etc. Now, when the Estratest was added, I've had some bloating and some loose stools (yea!) but I can live with that because I'm no longer sweating at night-a huge relief for me and it seems to have the added benefit of looser stools. I must have been low on progesterone most of my life because I had to use it vaginally during all my pregnancies, 2 of which I carried to term. I don't recall any side effects with the vaginal progesterone either. Good luck on your pregnancy! I think that my Dr. had me use the progesterone until about 16 weeks (been a long time and it's hard to remember).


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Ugh, I have to call the gyno nurse tomorrow - abnormal stuff happening, highly abnormal for me, at least. Boo! Things are really getting outta whack. My age has something to do with it.I'd decreased my progesterone a tad - because things had seemed more normal for me and because it was giving me those side-effects. I must have decreased it to the point where it was doing no good, though, and now things are nuttier than ever.


----------

